# What's wrong with my mice?-PLEASE HELP!!!



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

Please help with my mouse. I'm really worried that my new mice are sick.

I got two new mice from Petco about 11 days ago (October 15, 2010). One gray (Rozey) one and one brown/white one (Hazel). I noticed when I got home there was diarrhea in the bottom of the cage I brought them home in. I know it wasn't the gray mouse because she pooped in my hand and it wasn't diarrhea (I know that was very nice of her-gotta love mice  ). Anyways later that day I was looking at the one with diarrhea (the brown/white one) and noticed her belly was very round. At first I thought it might be worms. And then I thought that maybe it was just because she was stressed out because of the move. Well it's been 10 days and she still has a rounded belly. And I noticed yesterday that my other one also is starting to get a rounded belly now. I'm now worried that all my mice are going to get sick and die. I have three mice total. I already had a mouse before getting my new ones. The older one(Skarlet) is about 8 months old. I know they are all females. I also thought that maybe they were pregnant when I got them. But after looking at my mouse again (just a few minutes ago) I noticed it does look like she's losing weight now except in her belly area. Which I know is a sign of worms.

The brown/white one is now acting sick, before today she was acting totally normal. The gray one is still acting normal and my albino one (my older mouse) is acting totally normal and doesn't have a rounded belly. And I'm really hoping that stays that way.

So does anyone know what's could be wrong with them? I know there is something wrong with my brown/white one. And in about a week my gray will probably be acting funny also. If anyone needs any more information please don't hesitate to ask. I'm really worried about my mice. And I'm sorry but I'm not going to take them to the vet. My cousin took her mouse to the vet and it cost her $82. I LOVE my mice. But I'm not going to spend $246+ to take them all to the vet.

Also I know I could just take them back to Petco. But I really love them and don't want to have to get rid of them. So if at all possible I would rather treat them myself.

Here is a picture of Hazel (the one I'm really worried about):

























And here are some albums of them. I know they're not very good pictures. Sorry it's really hard to take pictures of mice.
http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn99 ... cky/Hazel/
http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn99 ... cky/Rozey/
http://s302.photobucket.com/albums/nn99 ... y/Skarlet/


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Petco should be paying for any veterinary treatment. However, first job is to make sure the Mice are warm, and make sure the diet is plain and simple. We dont have parasite (worms) problem here in the uk, so My advice is based on what I think may be an Ecoli infection, this responds to a broad spectrum type anti bio we have called Baytril in the uk. You need to urgently find someone who has their animals registered with a vet and beg steal and borrow something similar from them. In the uk once your animals are registered the charges are low, in proportion to them being mice. There are a load of things that could be wrong with your mice. and by the end of the day you should have lots of advice.


----------



## Matt Haslam (Mar 13, 2010)

the advice given above is good advice.

It must be pointed out that if you are concerned for your animals health veterinary help should be sought. I know the costs in the US are really steep, so Petco should be paying for it.

Make sure your mouse takes plenty of water and very plain food.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Take them back to the store....you will have to return them for Petco to do anything with them, but if you talk with them and tell them you want to buy them back, they *should* be willing to take your information and will call you when they are better to go buy them back again. If you're not sure they would be willing to do that (though I'd almost guarantee that they will be) you can call the store ahead of time to ask them and talk about it.


----------



## JustMouse (Jul 23, 2010)

When you purchase mice in the United States at Petco, that piece of paper that you sign is saying that you agree not to seek veterinary treatment from them after the ten day (or fifteen, I can't remember) period from when you bought them. 
I would go to the pet store where you got them, ask about the disease, and buy the liquid "medicine" (it's vitamins) for "wet tail" in the rodent section. Diarrhea is a very dangerous medical condition in small animals, especially when they're young. Make sure that they have very simple food (block diet) and plenty of clean water. Attempt to find a veterinarian nearby that *specializes* in small animal care. This is important because mice and dogs, cats, etc., are very different. Most vets aren't capable of treating rodents correctly.

Good luck!


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Shiprat said:


> the advice given above is good advice.
> 
> It must be pointed out that if you are concerned for your animals health veterinary help should be sought.
> Make sure your mouse takes plenty of water and very plain food.


Yes, I agree. A veterinarian's advice is what you need, and not a virtual one, it should be a real guy. 
Probably he will inject an antibiotic immediately, and will ask you to continue with oral therapy of an antibiotic.
What you can do at once, when you notice diarrhoe in mice, is to feed oat flakes and nothing else. Oat flakes are a very good first aid against diarrhoe, but of course will not help against a bacterial infection, so you should aks for veterinarian help anyway.
Short summary: feed oat flakes and visit the vet asap.

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

I just wanted to let everyone know that I took my mice back to Petco today. They are going to take them to the vet and call me when they are healthy again (she said probably about 10 days). So I'm very happy that I'm going to get them back and they are going to be healthy. 

Thank you everyone that helped!!!


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

JustMouse said:


> When you purchase mice in the United States at Petco, that piece of paper that you sign is saying that you agree not to seek veterinary treatment from them after the ten day (or fifteen, I can't remember) period from when you bought them.
> I would go to the pet store where you got them, ask about the disease, and buy the liquid "medicine" (it's vitamins) for "wet tail" in the rodent section. Diarrhea is a very dangerous medical condition in small animals, especially when they're young. Make sure that they have very simple food (block diet) and plenty of clean water. Attempt to find a veterinarian nearby that *specializes* in small animal care. This is important because mice and dogs, cats, etc., are very different. Most vets aren't capable of treating rodents correctly.
> 
> Good luck!


I didn't sign anything at the store. They just gave me a receipt.

I don't think she has diarrhea anymore. It was hard to tell with three mice in the cage, but when I took them back I noticed she was pooping and it wasn't diarrhea.

I do have them on lab blocks, but I also put a little bit of a seed mix in there to give them a variety.

I do know that not all vets are trained with all animals. I have taken my guinea pigs and rabbit to the vet before. But thank you for your concern.

Thanks for all your advice!!


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

Roland said:


> Shiprat said:
> 
> 
> > the advice given above is good advice.
> ...


Thanks. They will be going to a vet.

I just bought some oats to add to their food. Do you know how much should be added to their food (once they're healthy again)?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Block diet is easy to use, but contains a lot of sugary stuff, usually molasses as it helps the other stuff stick together in pellet form, and corn, which can be hard on the digestive tract. Plain oats is a good way to go. Avoid commercial rodent mixes for the same reasons. Fatty seeds, sunflower and peanuts are also harder to digest. Wheat ingredients are harder on the system than oats. I'd feed just oats and introduce other single ingredient items to see how the mousies respond to them.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Number1Sticky, can you please post a message in the introduction forum before posting further? It's a forum rule 

Sarah xxx


----------



## shadowmouse (Sep 17, 2010)

Sticky- I just get my feed from the grocery store. I go to a store that has the bulk bins of organic stuff. I get a scoop of rolled oats, a scoop of barley, a scoop of split peas, a scoop of millet, etc. Mix it all together and TA-DA! Instant organic mouse blend. It ends up being about the same price as the pet store blend too.  10X better nutrition too.

If I were you I'd watch your other mouse too. I'd be giving her some echineaca or something to help boost her immunities. And lots of hugs and kisses since she'll be lonely now that she's lost her friends for awhile.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

how are the mousies doing now?


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

Look who's back!!!!!!!  








UPDATE: I hope everyone that has posted on here to help me sees this. Just wanted to let everyone know that I got both my mice back on Friday.


----------



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

shadowmouse said:


> Sticky- I just get my feed from the grocery store. I go to a store that has the bulk bins of organic stuff. I get a scoop of rolled oats, a scoop of barley, a scoop of split peas, a scoop of millet, etc. Mix it all together and TA-DA! Instant organic mouse blend. It ends up being about the same price as the pet store blend too.  10X better nutrition too.
> 
> If I were you I'd watch your other mouse too. I'd be giving her some echineaca or something to help boost her immunities. And lots of hugs and kisses since she'll be lonely now that she's lost her friends for awhile.


Sorry I'm replies so late I didn't even realize there was a second page. I hope you see this.

I think once I run out of mouse food I am going to just make my own food for them. It's sounds healthier and cheaper.

How much echinacea do you think I should give my mouse?


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

I am so happy to see this! I hope you and your mousies have a lot of memories together to cherish


----------

